# Lots and lots of slow worms



## Esiuol12 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi, new to the forum but I’m after some advice. We have easily 50 slow worms living in our garden under and old patio area that was there when we moved in. They have never bothered us as we know how harmless and good they are for the garden. The problem is we now have cats who like to catch them, we do try and return them to safety. We also really need to remove the patio area as it’s become unsafe. We have lifted 4 slabs so far and there’s at least 5 slow worms under each ranging in size etc. We have put the slabs back but I want to know how we can safely remove the patio without damaging the slow worms and making it safe for them ? Any advice would be great.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Esiuol12 said:


> Hi, new to the forum but I’m after some advice. We have easily 50 slow worms living in our garden under and old patio area that was there when we moved in. They have never bothered us as we know how harmless and good they are for the garden. The problem is we now have cats who like to catch them, we do try and return them to safety. We also really need to remove the patio area as it’s become unsafe. We have lifted 4 slabs so far and there’s at least 5 slow worms under each ranging in size etc. We have put the slabs back but I want to know how we can safely remove the patio without damaging the slow worms and making it safe for them ? Any advice would be great.


If you contact the RSPCA in your area they will come and relocate, or contact a wildlife organisation that will for them.


----------

